# 08/09 Nordica Lineup



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 1, 2008)

No info just pics. http://www.nordica.com/dynamic/ski_09.php?restart=1&idL=1&siteVersion=1


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 1, 2008)

I need to give Nordica's a shot one of these days.  For whatever reason, I still think of them as primarily a boot company; kind of like how I view Atomics as primarily a ski company.

I know.....out of date and a primitive way of thinking


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 1, 2008)

I like the graphics better this year.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 1, 2008)

Supercharger Series = Ugly

I know, how superficial. But really... what is up with the park/powder/big mountain cross over skis from most ski companies needing to have ridiculous graphics. I usually buy based on performance, but there are a few skis I have written off based on graphics alone. That sorta thing is just distracting. G3 comes to mind right away.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 1, 2008)

I agree, while graphics are only superficial, some are just so over the top I'd rather find another option.  What comes to mind with me are Full Tilt boots.  I'd like to give them a shot, I just wish they didn't look so darn ridiculous.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 1, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I agree, while graphics are only superficial, some are just so over the top I'd rather find another option.  What comes to mind with me are Full Tilt boots.  I'd like to give them a shot, I just wish they didn't look so darn ridiculous.



I think the speed machines are greatly improved over last years graphics the supercharger stuff do have too much going on, but I'm not likely to buy those anyway.

The design of the Full-tilts plays to the nostalgia of the old Raichle fans. There were people combing yard sales and salvation army stores trying to keep their old boots together. I had a pair and don't have a prob with the black and yellow. If i hadn't just bought new boots last year I'd be looking at them.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 1, 2008)

*....*

A _lot_ of new skis there highpeaksdrifter!  I will be in the need for a carver...but eyes are always open for that New England powder/tree ski....:grin:


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 2, 2008)

They are saying the Firefox is new in that line, but it was available last year. It is an amazing front side ski for an advanced/expert woman skier.  Not for the faint of heart.


I will say this, Nordica has both impressed me and disappointed me in their women's skis.

Impressed = They are building womens' skis from the ground up, and not just dumbing down the version of the mens ski they are mimicing.

Disappointed = They still don't offer an off piste/twin tip ish/back country ski in the Olympia line.  All the women's skis are on piste oriented/system skis.  Sup wit dat?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2008)

You couldn't pry my wife's Olympia Victories away from her with the world's largest crowbar.  It's an absolute lovefest between her and those skis.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 2, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Supercharger Series = Ugly
> 
> I know, how superficial. But really... what is up with the park/powder/big mountain cross over skis from most ski companies needing to have ridiculous graphics. I usually buy based on performance, but there are a few skis I have written off based on graphics alone. That sorta thing is just distracting. G3 comes to mind right away.





deadheadskier said:


> I agree, while graphics are only superficial, some are just so over the top I'd rather find another option.  What comes to mind with me are Full Tilt boots.  I'd like to give them a shot, I just wish they didn't look so darn ridiculous.



I kinda like the Jah Love graphic. Crazy graphics? It’s what the kids want. 

I’m all about the performance of the ski, but graphics do help sell. The whole industry is still trying to catch up to K2 in woman’s skis cause they started it all with Burning Love. Cute name, famine graphics and they caught fire with them.

A shop owner told me he was going to carry K2 for the first time this season. What that means to me are less Nordicas on his wall so I asked him how come. He told me he had too to get access to their woman’s line. He said he was tired of going to ski shows and seeing woman go straight for K2’s and buying without even looking at anything else.

For certain demographics graphics do help make the sale.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 2, 2008)

drjeff said:


> You couldn't pry my wife's Olympia Victories away from her with the world's largest crowbar.  It's an absolute lovefest between her and those skis.



Sold many to pros at Whiteface. When I asked later how they liked them the replies where the same type of lovefest your wife has with them. Very nice ski.


----------



## RISkier (Jun 2, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I kinda like the Jah Love graphic. Crazy graphics? It’s what the kids want.
> 
> I’m all about the performance of the ski, but graphics do help sell. The whole industry is still trying to catch up to K2 in woman’s skis cause they started it all with Burning Love. Cute name, famine graphics and they caught fire with them.
> 
> ...



K2 really hit a home run with their skis for women.  They've almost universally gotten very good reviews in all the publications.  And every time I talk to a woman who skis them they luv them.  My wife has a pair of the burnin luvs and she, well luvs them.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 2, 2008)

bigbog said:


> A _lot_ .but eyes are always open for that New England powder/tree ski....:grin:



You might want to think about trying the Afterburner. At 126-84-112 not alot of width for a powder ski, but they do float nice. They have no metal in them, so they are light and an extremely easier turner at any speed. Nice for the trees.

I use the Hellcats for my powder ski (90 underfoot not real wide, but works for me). I like a stiffer ski (Hellcat has 2 sheets of technial), but Nordica is coming out with the Helldriver this season, it's the Hellcat minus the metal. 

The wider Enforcers and the new Zeros might be to your liking too.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 2, 2008)

Jah is where it's at!

I'm rockin' Nordi boots and skis these days.  I have to say I am developing brand loyalty.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 2, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> They are saying the Firefox is new in that line, but it was available last year. It is an amazing front side ski for an advanced/expert woman skier.  Not for the faint of heart.



It’s from the Canadian website, I don’t know why they have NEW over some skis that where already in the lineup. The only new ski in the Hot Rod series is the Helldriver, the rest are the same great skis with new graphics.



Trekchick said:


> Impressed = They are building womens' skis from the ground up, and not just dumbing down the version of the mens ski they are mimicing.



Well said, Nordica is very committed to a great lineup of womens skis. They even use a certain type of wood  for the core specific to the Olympia series. 



Trekchick said:


> Disappointed = They still don't offer an off piste/twin tip ish/back country ski in the Olympia line.  All the women's skis are on piste oriented/system skis.  Sup wit dat?



What dimensions are you looking for?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 2, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Jah is where it's at!
> 
> I'm rockin' Nordi boots and skis these days.  I have to say I am developing brand loyalty.




Yeah, I was thinkin of getting a pair of Jah Loves just to see the expression on peoples faces when I ski them at WF.;-)

What boots and skis do you have Grass?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 2, 2008)

My shop will be carrying Nordica boots this year.  I know nothing about them, except that they are loved by many on here.

What would you say they compare to, for shape?  I think I want to definatly try on some, and maybe buy a pair.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 2, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Yeah, I was thinkin of getting a pair of Jah Loves just to see the expression on peoples faces when I ski them at WF.;-)
> 
> What boots and skis do you have Grass?



2 seasons on Beast 10s w/custom footbeds - love em
1 season on Hot Rod Nitrous - love em


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 2, 2008)

I really like my Hot Rod boots. They are the best fit I've ever had in a boot. BUT, they have a big problem with snow getting into the shell and on a cold day my toes get frozen to the point of frostbite. Because of that I'm not sure I would make the same choice in boot again. It's very frustrating because I do like the boots a lot. I don't know if anyone else has the same issues with Nordica boots or not.


----------



## RISkier (Jun 2, 2008)

Are the Nordica boots built with toes angled out a little?  There's some name for this that I can't recall.  I know some other companies are doing this with at least some of their boots.  What are the advantages/disadvantages?


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jun 2, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Sold many to pros at Whiteface. When I asked later how they liked them the replies where the same type of lovefest your wife has with them. Very nice ski.



Little ski industry secret, most of the Nordica skis are built by Fischer...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Little ski industry secret, most of the Nordica skis are built by Fischer...



not all?  Why bother with just a few models


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 2, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Little ski industry secret, most of the Nordica skis are built by Fischer...



Same design and specs or just built in the same factory with Nordica's own specs. Because I think there's a big difference there. The second being not such a big deal.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jun 2, 2008)

RISkier said:


> Are the Nordica boots built with toes angled out a little?  There's some name for this that I can't recall.  I know some other companies are doing this with at least some of their boots.  What are the advantages/disadvantages?



Its called an abducted stance.  Nordica does it in the dobermann aggressor (race boots) and in their new sportmachine line (recreational performance) for 0809.  Atomic does it in their race boots...Fischer does it in their entire line.  Advantage...stand up, relax...now look down at your feet...are they pointed straight ahead or are they angled slightly outward?  If you're like 85-90% of the population you stand in a slightly abducted position...but most ski boots force you to point your feet straight ahead...internally rotates your femur, tilts your pelvis, and puts strain on your joints.  Try walking with your feet pointed straight ahead, see how it feels.  The abducted boots adapt the position of the ski boot to the human anatomy vs forcing the human anatomy to adapt to the ski boot.  I started skiing in an abducted boot this year (after over 30 years of skiing in traditional boots) and I had less knee pain than in previous seasons (have some tendonitis in my knees) and felt like my legs lasted longer each day.  Ski gets into the turn quicker too...my short radius turns have never been as quick as they were this season.  Riding switch is a whole lot easier and more comfortable too.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jun 2, 2008)

RISkier said:


> Are the Nordica boots built with toes angled out a little?  There's some name for this that I can't recall.  I know some other companies are doing this with at least some of their boots.  What are the advantages/disadvantages?





deadheadskier said:


> not all?  Why bother with just a few models



dunno...could be the volume.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jun 2, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Same design and specs or just built in the same factory with Nordica's own specs. Because I think there's a big difference there. The second being not such a big deal.



Nordica's specs, Fischer's factory, tooling, and finishing.  Elan used to build some Nordicas too...one season I had a Wave 9.1 F and a Wave 9.1 MF....the F was built in Slovenia by Elan and the MF was built in Italy...probably by Nordica as they're based in Italy.  The MF's delamed but the F was the best ski I'd ever owned at that time.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 2, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Little ski industry secret, most of the Nordica skis are built by Fischer...



I wouldn’t say a secret it’s just that with so many consolidations in the ski equipment industry these days the lines get blurred and it’s hard to keep up. Nordica is part of the Tecnica group. http://www.tecnicagroup.com/

Nordica race stock skis are made in Italy the rest in Slovenia.



eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Its called an abducted stance.  Nordica does it in the dobermann aggressor (race boots) and in their new sportmachine line (recreational performance) for 0809.  Atomic does it in their race boots...Fischer does it in their entire line.  Advantage...stand up, relax...now look down at your feet...are they pointed straight ahead or are they angled slightly outward?  If you're like 85-90% of the population you stand in a slightly abducted position...but most ski boots force you to point your feet straight ahead...internally rotates your femur, tilts your pelvis, and puts strain on your joints.  Try walking with your feet pointed straight ahead, see how it feels.  The abducted boots adapt the position of the ski boot to the human anatomy vs forcing the human anatomy to adapt to the ski boot.  I started skiing in an abducted boot this year (after over 30 years of skiing in traditional boots) and I had less knee pain than in previous seasons (have some tendonitis in my knees) and felt like my legs lasted longer each day.  Ski gets into the turn quicker too...my short radius turns have never been as quick as they were this season.  Riding switch is a whole lot easier and more comfortable too.



Spot on, great explanation. Which abducted boots did you ski?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 2, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Nordica's specs, Fischer's factory, tooling, and finishing.  Elan used to build some Nordicas too...



So did Volkl.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jun 2, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I wouldn’t say a secret it’s just that with so many consolidations in the ski equipment industry these days the lines get blurred and it’s hard to keep up. Nordica is part of the Tecnica group. http://www.tecnicagroup.com/
> 
> Nordica race stock skis are made in Italy the rest in Slovenia.
> 
> ...



I meant secret as in most folks buying Brand A on the wall would have no idea that they were built by Brand B...and lots of people have preconceived notions of who "makes" a good ski.  Most folks on the chairlift have no idea that Volkl and Marker are owned by K2...that Atomic and Salomon are owned by the same company...or that Tecnica, Nordica, and Blizzard are under the same umbrella as Rollerblade.  

Thanks...spent some time bootfitting in the past.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jun 2, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Spot on, great explanation. Which abducted boots did you ski?



Fischer X-120...don't need a race boot like the Dobermann or Atomics and the sportmachines (aside from not being out yet) are too roomy and soft...used to be in a hotrod before the Fischer.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 2, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> What dimensions are you looking for?


Those dimensions were filled with the 174 Soft Bro.  My midfat will likely be the Twisted twin, while the carver in my quiver will be the Hart Beat!

The Hart Beat performs much like the Firefox(maybe a little less pop) but will hold up in the powder push and chop better.  Trust me, I've demo'd and compared.  The one thing the FF has that the HB doesn't is that sling shot feel when you come out of a turn!!!WOW!

I see a lot of guys touting the Victory as their wife's fav ski...........
While the Victory is a great ski fellas, if you get your wife on the Conquer, you'll make her quiver, QUIVER!!!!!

Trust me, I'm the chick with a  quiver


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 4, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> I meant secret as in most folks buying Brand A on the wall would have no idea that they were built by Brand B...and lots of people have preconceived notions of who "makes" a good ski.  Most folks on the chairlift have no idea that Volkl and Marker are owned by K2...that Atomic and Salomon are owned by the same company...or that Tecnica, Nordica, and Blizzard are under the same umbrella as Rollerblade.
> 
> Thanks...spent some time bootfitting in the past.



Let’s add to the confusion:

*Salomon and Atomic* http://www.amersports.com/ 

*Quicksilver *the surfing king has Rossi, Dynastar, Look and Lang

*K2 and Volkl* - Located in New Hampshire, Völkl Sport America is the importer and distributor of Völkl products in the United States. Völkl is a subsidiary of Völkl International. K2 Corporation of Carlsbad, California owns both Völkl Sport America and Völkl International. K2 was acquired by the Jarden Corporation in 2007.

*Head –Tyrolia – Mares* - http://www2.head.com/corporate/index.php

*Tecnica group* – Tecnica, Nordica, Dolomite, and Blizzard http://www.tecnicagroup.com/

Who am I leaving out?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 4, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> While the Victory is a great ski fellas, if you get your wife on the Conquer, you'll make her quiver, QUIVER!!!!!
> 
> Trust me, I'm the chick with a  quiver



I've heard nothing but good things about the Conquer.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jun 4, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Let’s add to the confusion:
> 
> *Salomon and Atomic* http://www.amersports.com/
> 
> ...



Elan/Dalbello...formerly under seperate distribution here in the US, now under the same umbrella...some rumors that Dalbello may buy Rossignol were going around this spring.

Marker also owned by K2...along with Ride, Morrow, Tubbs, Line...the list goes on

Fischer...still family owned and independant

Kastle...making a come back, owned by a european group that also owns KTM motorcycles

Then all the smaller indy companies like Armada, Movement, 4frnt, etc

I'm sure I've forgotten something...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 4, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Let’s add to the confusion:
> 
> *Salomon and Atomic* http://www.amersports.com/
> 
> ...



Are Dolomite's still being manufactured?  The link from the Tecnica group site is dead.  I actually use Dolomite boots now, but they're getting old and I haven't seen any in shops for a long time.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jun 4, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Are Dolomite's still being manufactured?  The link from the Tecnica group site is dead.  I actually use Dolomite boots now, but they're getting old and I haven't seen any in shops for a long time.



yup...they're still out there...just hard to find.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 4, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> yup...they're still out there...just hard to find.



That's a bummer.  I really enjoy mine, especially because of the fifth buckle. I have a pretty wide forefoot, but my ankles are narrow, so it's difficult to find a boot that accommodates both.  The Dolomite does this quite well and the fifth buckle does wonders with locking the heal down and back into the boot.  I don't know why other boots don't incorporate this approach as I think its excellent.


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 4, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> i Really Like My Hot Rod Boots. They Are The Best Fit I've Ever Had In A Boot. But, They Have A Big Problem With Snow Getting Into The Shell And On A Cold Day My Toes Get Frozen To The Point Of Frostbite. Because Of That I'm Not Sure I Would Make The Same Choice In Boot Again. It's Very Frustrating Because I Do Like The Boots A Lot. I Don't Know If Anyone Else Has The Same Issues With Nordica Boots Or Not.



Boot Glove


----------



## Geoff (Jun 5, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> I meant secret as in most folks buying Brand A on the wall would have no idea that they were built by Brand B...and lots of people have preconceived notions of who "makes" a good ski.  Most folks on the chairlift have no idea that Volkl and Marker are owned by K2...that Atomic and Salomon are owned by the same company...or that Tecnica, Nordica, and Blizzard are under the same umbrella as Rollerblade.



I think a lot of people also place too much faith in Ski/Skiing Magazine gear reviews. There isn't that big a difference 'tween the same ski for the market segment in the different product lines.  It's marketing and brand management.  Last winter, I was on a half-dozen different 85-mm all mountain skis with a 20-ish meter natural turn radius.  Several were rentals on quick west trips.  Others were demos.  There just isn't a whole lot of difference.

Back in the dark ages when I worked in a ski shop, Olin had marketed the hell out of the Mark IV and Mark IV Comp.  The ski mags raved about it.  I demoed both of them and thought both were the worst thing I'd ever been on.  No edge hold.  Unstable at even moderate speeds.  A western soft snow and bump ski.  People used to walk in the shop and ask for them.  We were told to respond, when asked about them "Olin Mark IV?  That's a very well marketed product."  Don't slam the ski.  Smile and take their money.  If it was a frequent repeat customer, offer to let them demo both the Olin and anything else in the shop for the price of one demo and the demo cost would be applied towards their purchase.  Those people always came back really thankful that they'd avoided a buying mistake.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jun 5, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I think a lot of people also place too much faith in Ski/Skiing Magazine gear reviews. There isn't that big a difference 'tween the same ski for the market segment in the different product lines.  It's marketing and brand management.  Last winter, I was on a half-dozen different 85-mm all mountain skis with a 20-ish meter natural turn radius.  Several were rentals on quick west trips.  Others were demos.  There just isn't a whole lot of difference.
> 
> Back in the dark ages when I worked in a ski shop, Olin had marketed the hell out of the Mark IV and Mark IV Comp.  The ski mags raved about it.  I demoed both of them and thought both were the worst thing I'd ever been on.  No edge hold.  Unstable at even moderate speeds.  A western soft snow and bump ski.  People used to walk in the shop and ask for them.  We were told to respond, when asked about them "Olin Mark IV?  That's a very well marketed product."  Don't slam the ski.  Smile and take their money.  If it was a frequent repeat customer, offer to let them demo both the Olin and anything else in the shop for the price of one demo and the demo cost would be applied towards their purchase.  Those people always came back really thankful that they'd avoided a buying mistake.


Gonna have to disagree with you on some of that ...I've been in the hardgoods side of the ski biz for the last 20 years and have demoed/tested a significant # of skis in that time...I've always found there to be some fairly significant differences between similar models from different brands...not that some are great and others are terrible, but they can have very different feels to them.  Volkls tend to have a pretty solid tail on them and will kick you out of the turn if you're on your heels while most K2s are pretty soft in the tail and won't punish you for skidding or sliding the end of your turn.  Some skis feel like butchers knives while others feel like guinsu knives...some skis are lively and snappy while others are smooth and damp.  I've seen the mag testers in action...they take what they are doing seriously and strive to provide the best reviews they can...a lot of skis get good marks because there are a lot of good skis out there...but there are a number of skis entered into the tests that don't make the cut.  The caveat with the magazine tests is that most of the testers are former racers, instructors, coaches, big mtn riders, etc...so what they experience with any given ski is not necessarily the same experience that john q pubilc is going to have.  Magazine reviews are a worthwhile part of the search and a good place to start and narrow the search but demoing is the best way to determine what is going to be the best ski for your particular style, preferred terrain, turn shape, etc.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 7, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> yup...they're still out there...just hard to find.



any tips on where to find them?  I can't seem to locate them with an internet search.  I wonder if the fact that their website is dead is an indication that they might not be manufacturing them anymore for next season.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 7, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Boot Glove



Not sexy, but it's probably what I'll have to resort to. I'll just have to take it off for race nights.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 8, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I think a lot of people also place too much faith in Ski/Skiing Magazine gear reviews. There isn't that big a difference 'tween the same ski for the market segment in the different product lines.  It's marketing and brand management.  Last winter, I was on a half-dozen different 85-mm all mountain skis with a 20-ish meter natural turn radius.  Several were rentals on quick west trips.  Others were demos.  There just isn't a whole lot of difference.


While I agree too much faith is placed on Ski mag gear reviews, I completely disagree that there isn't much difference between skis. In a matter of fact, it continues to amaze me how differently such a wide variety of skis with similar specifications ski compared to each other.

When it comes to ski mag gear reviews, most reviews tend to read the same with a very short marketing department like pitch full of hyperbole and innuendo. Hard to trust reviews of a product from which the manufacturers supply the lion's share of advertising dollars. Ski company marketing departments do a wonderful job convincing the masses that their ski is the best of its type, but only trying out a lot of skis will net a reliable answer. Geoff may not find much difference but there are lots of skiers that are blown away by just how different similar shaped skis feel.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jun 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> any tips on where to find them?  I can't seem to locate them with an internet search.  I wonder if the fact that their website is dead is an indication that they might not be manufacturing them anymore for next season.


Call Dolomite USA...800-257-2008 or 603-298-5592...if that doesn't work, time to try on some other brands!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 9, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> *Not sexy*, but it's probably what I'll have to resort to. I'll just have to take it off for race nights.



Duct tape will work and make you look hard core too.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 9, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Duct tape will work and make you look hard core too.



Won't work, because it's more than the gasket at the front. The whole front overlap is poorly designed. The part that's supposed to act as a seal works more like a rain gutter and directs snow and water right into the boot.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 9, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Won't work, because it's more than the gasket at the front. The whole front overlap is poorly designed. The part that's supposed to act as a seal works more like a rain gutter and directs snow and water right into the boot.



I've never had such an experience. With such a severe malfunction, you would think that the manufacturer would replace them for you.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I've never had such an experience. With such a severe malfunction, you would think that the manufacturer would replace them for you.



I've spent too much money with boot fitting to want to start over. I'll just deal with it for a couple years until I'm ready to replace them.


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 11, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Not sexy, but it's probably what I'll have to resort to. I'll just have to take it off for race nights.



It does work.  I bought the boot even knowing that it did that.  Yeah smart move on my part.  The only thing I don tlike is that i can not unbuckle for the first few lift rides up.  I sit on the lift and tough it out until my foot loosens up.  
Why would you take it off for races?


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 11, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Duct tape will work and make you look hard core too.



It wont.  You would have to cover  the part of the plastic that stretches when you put the boot on and off.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 11, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Why would you take it off for races?



Probably wouldn't make a difference, but they just look like they add drag. :lol:


----------



## bigbog (Jun 14, 2008)

*...Give em' a try at night...*

Any lost feeling...on those brutally cold January/February nights could/might hinder in really nailing your line around those gates...  You might not wanna rule them out 100%.

$.005 = a cut penny's worth


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 7, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> No info just pics. http://www.nordica.com/dynamic/ski_09.php?restart=1&idL=1&siteVersion=1



Here's a preview of the 08/09 boot collection:
http://www.nordica.com/dynamic/skiboot_09.php


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Here's a preview of the 08/09 boot collection:
> http://www.nordica.com/dynamic/skiboot_09.php



No more Beast line?  Is that what the Sportmachine line replaces?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> No more Beast line?  Is that what the Sportmachine line replaces?



All that's left in the Beast series for 08/09 is the 10 in both men's and women's.

The Sportmachine is an interesting line. It is geared toward skier's who don't need quite all the performance of the Speedmachine series. All these boots will feature will have an abducted stance, a flex adjuster, heat ready liner and hands free entry and exit. Alot of nice features for this level boot.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 9, 2008)

hands free entry and exit? how do you mean?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 10, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> hands free entry and exit? how do you mean?



It just means that the boot is easy to get on and off regardless of temperture. I should have explained that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 10, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> It just means that the boot is easy to get on and off regardless of temperture. I should have explained that.



gotcha

had me scratching my head there for a second.  Was thinking perhaps they consulted with Lexus to automate the opening and closing of the boot.  Hell if they can program a car to parallel park automatically, you never know what might happen with ski boots someday :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 10, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> gotcha
> 
> had me scratching my head there for a second.  Was thinking perhaps they consulted with Lexus to automate the opening and closing of the boot.  Hell if they can program a car to parallel park automatically, you never know what might happen with ski boots someday :lol:



lol  . . . I had a picture in my mind of jumping into the boots with both feet at once and pushing a button to have the thing buckle up.


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> lol  . . . I had a picture in my mind of jumping into the boots with both feet at once and pushing a button to have the thing buckle up.


Sort of _Jetsons_-esque, eh? :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 10, 2008)

severine said:


> Sort of _Jetsons_-esque, eh? :lol:



:lol: makes me think of a Star Trek movie. I think it was the one with whales. Capt Kirk is rock climbing in Yosemite and Spock has some kind of anti-gravity or rocket boots on as he flies up to the captn. They were just a pair of Raichle rear entry boots.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> :lol: They were just a pair of Raichle rear entry boots.



I'm pretty sure those boots where Nordicas.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 10, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I'm pretty sure those boots where Nordicas.



C'mon I know you're trying to keep this thread on topic, but I remember it because I was skiing Raichles then and it stood out to me.

I'll bet you a beer if we ever ski together.


----------

